# Looking for something Bruuuutal



## rectifier (Oct 17, 2020)

I already have ordered the Revv G3 and G4 variants but wonder what pedals you can recommend for that gnarly rectifier type sound. I know there are a lot of DIY ampsims of the rectifier but I wonder if you guys already have built some and could share what circuits you’ve liked. It would be also great if that rectifier pedal could take a tube screamer or a general OD in front of it without sounding shitty


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Oct 18, 2020)

The Boogie Monster is a Dual Rec-based circuit - https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/boogiemonster/.  I've built it (on vero) and was blown away at how good it sounds. Really, I actually sold my Mesa head, and now just use this pedal with a Quilter Interblock 45 pedal amp.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Oct 19, 2020)

thats a strong claim, selling the amp cuz the pedal does it
might have to order one of those boards my next order


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Oct 19, 2020)

Vildhjuggah said:


> thats a strong claim, selling the amp cuz the pedal does it
> might have to order one of those boards my next order


While my Mesa Mark V:25 was a killer amp, with a ton of tones, it was just too much of an amp for my mainly home playing.  The Boogie pedal gets me the hi gain tones I was looking for at any volume, but it's actually easy to dial in a "classic" metal tone (like Maiden) simply by dropping the gain, treble and bass, and boosting the mids a bit on the pedal.  $25 in pedal parts to build... $1,100 in my pocket for selling the Mesa head last week.  I'm a happy guy!


----------



## rectifier (Oct 21, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> While my Mesa Mark V:25 was a killer amp, with a ton of tones, it was just too much of an amp for my mainly home playing.  The Boogie pedal gets me the hi gain tones I was looking for at any volume, but it's actually easy to dial in a "classic" metal tone (like Maiden) simply by dropping the gain, treble and bass, and boosting the mids a bit on the pedal.  $25 in pedal parts to build... $1,100 in my pocket for selling the Mesa head last week.  I'm a happy guy!


Ah the classic Dr Boogie, been looking at this one for maybe the last couple of years (But I only recently started building effects again). Definitely will try this one. Selling a Mark V for the pedal, that speaks volumes.

I also wonder how the Revv G3 and G4 will perform. Probably will put them in one single 1790ns case and make them channel switchable

Looking at the Diezel VH4 Pedal too but from many youtube reviews it kinda doesnt sound tight in the bass register


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Oct 22, 2020)

rectifier said:


> Ah the classic Dr Boogie, been looking at this one for maybe the last couple of years (But I only recently started building effects again). Definitely will try this one. Selling a Mark V for the pedal, that speaks volumes.
> 
> I also wonder how the Revv G3 and G4 will perform. Probably will put them in one single 1790ns case and make them channel switchable
> 
> Looking at the Diezel VH4 Pedal too but from many youtube reviews it kinda doesnt sound tight in the bass register


I really did not like the Revv G4 - completely lacking... until I plugged it into the effects loop in my amp.  Running it into the front of the amp allowed the amp's preamp do it's thing on the tone of the G4, and it sounded lame.  Running through the loop is the way to go - the G4 is the preamp, so all it needs is a power amp, which putting in the effects loop gives you. You want brutal... you got it!    Watching Ola Englund's review of this pedal - he also runs it directly into the power amp section.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Oct 22, 2020)

So here's my current "rig" - I've built pedals based on the Boogie Rec, and a Wampler Pinnacle (hotrod plexi/brown sound-based), so, those two into the Quilter Interblock 45, with a Mesa 1x12 cab.  I have two distinct flavors of high gain, depending on what I'm playing.  Am really happy with how this is sounding.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 22, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> So here's my current "rig" - I've built pedals based on the Boogie Rec, and a Wampler Pinnacle (hotrod plexi/brown sound-based), so, those two into the Quilter Interblock 45, with a Mesa 1x12 cab.  I have two distinct flavors of high gain, depending on what I'm playing.  Am really happy with how this is sounding.


have you tried putting it through a 2x12? you'd be surprised the difference in tone it makes, volume aside


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 22, 2020)

I love preamp pedals. 

I think the favorite I’ve built was the BE-OD clone, Thermionic distortion I think it’s called here. I guess it’s more of a distortion pedal but I think it works well into a power amp, as long as you’ve got an effective presence knob. Otherwise, just sticking a graphic EQ pedal after it works great to get the voicing right. Takes boost pedals like a champ, great feel for high gain. 

there’s also a triple-wreck clone pcb here, I forget what that one is called. I can’t remember much about that one apart from it being a bit lacklustre compared to the thermionic distortion. I gave it to a friend a while back.

the VH4 pedal has a cool voicing but is more ‘rock’ sounding, not my first choice for a tight metal sound.

I’ve wanted to build one of the dr boogie preamps for a long while. I had planned to do a veroboard one but never got around to it.

apart from the Thermionic distortion, my favorite preamp pedals have actually been the AMT legend preamps, but I didn’t build those.  I have the R2 which really nails the Mesa recto kind of sound, and the K2 which is a bit brighter/tighter/clearer and a bit more Marshall sounding. They both take boosts very well but if you push too much volume they get kinda ‘splatty’ sounding. Only really a problem when I tried using the integral preamp with the volume on 10 as a boost, tubescreamers are fine. They both have tons of gain on tap so not really a problem anyway.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Oct 22, 2020)

i did the little debbie version i think (dirty shirley?) and honestlyu i didn't like it much for like, brutal metal
its more marshally, better for classic rock/metal
revv g3 is pretty dang sick, and the aggression modes are pre boosts so you dont need an od with it at all


----------



## rectifier (Oct 23, 2020)

mnemonic said:


> I love preamp pedals.
> 
> I think the favorite I’ve built was the BE-OD clone, Thermionic distortion I think it’s called here. I guess it’s more of a distortion pedal but I think it works well into a power amp, as long as you’ve got an effective presence knob. Otherwise, just sticking a graphic EQ pedal after it works great to get the voicing right. Takes boost pedals like a champ, great feel for high gain.
> 
> ...


BE-OD is also on the list, the 2 channel version.
I’ve built a Triple Wreck a couple of years ago but hated its sound
Is there a schematic or PCB of the AMT R2?






The R2 sounds spot on in this clip ?


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 23, 2020)

I play the Thermionic Deluxe mainly that's my jam, but used to own a dual rectifier years ago, so I built the Tyrian g3 pedal and it's close enough for me to a brutal boogie 6L6 type sound, especially with those aggression switches. I think you'll like them. In fact I feel my g3/tyrian is probably even more modern/knarly than a dual rec.


----------



## rectifier (Oct 28, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> I play the Thermionic Deluxe mainly that's my jam, but used to own a dual rectifier years ago, so I built the Tyrian g3 pedal and it's close enough for me to a brutal boogie 6L6 type sound, especially with those aggression switches. I think you'll like them. In fact I feel my g3/tyrian is probably even more modern/knarly than a dual rec.


Thermionic Deluxe is also on my "to build" list


----------



## tcpoint (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't forget about an Amptweaker Tight Metal (built a couple of those).  I, also, built an Okko Diablo clone that I like quite a bit.
Arg...  I meant Okko Dominator.  I like the Diablo but don't love it.  The Dominator rocks.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 28, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> Don't forget about an Amptweaker Tight Metal (built a couple of those).  I, also, built an Okko Diablo clone that I like quite a bit.


The tight metal is the king. I wish I could find a PCB version of it. I did it on vero and it sounds killer. Still rather find a pcb


----------



## rectifier (Oct 29, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> The tight metal is the king. I wish I could find a PCB version of it. I did it on vero and it sounds killer. Still rather find a pcb


Came upon some dissapointing demos (sadly) but this one is good


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Oct 29, 2020)

in Olas video at first he had a shit mic position but he moves the mic half way through the video
time stamped it for the link


----------



## rectifier (Oct 29, 2020)

I still kinda feel like this pedal has no good demos on youtube. Even when he repositioned the mic it sounded kinda weak


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 29, 2020)

I recently made a pro tone body rot ii which is a modded krank distortus maximus. I have to say that it is quite sick.


----------



## rectifier (Oct 29, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> I recently made a pro tone body rot ii which is a modded krank distortus maximus. I have to say that it is quite sick.


Looked at the schematic, surprised that thing has not a lot of components, could probably build it on vero


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 29, 2020)

rectifier said:


> Looked at the schematic, surprised that thing has not a lot of components, could probably build it on vero


Yeah, not much to it. It's all about the eq I think. I built mine on a fuzzdog pcb.


----------



## rectifier (Nov 2, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> Yeah, not much to it. It's all about the eq I think. I built mine on a fuzzdog pcb.


What‘s the name of the project on Fuzzdog, been scrolling though all the distortions and overdrives right now but didn‘t find it


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 2, 2020)

rectifier said:


> What‘s the name of the project on Fuzzdog, been scrolling though all the distortions and overdrives right now but didn‘t find it


Maximus Distortium. The build doc has the "rotten corpse" specs.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Nov 3, 2020)

I built the Rotten Corpse version (on veroboard). It sounds a bit harsh to my hear. You can try to add a low pass filter, it worked fine to me.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 8, 2020)

Can you guys share the schematic here?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 8, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Can you guys share the schematic here?


Here's a link to different versions :








						Krank Distortus Maximus DIY and Mods!
					

A blog for guitar, bass, amp and fx mods, value for money music gear, diy projects, repairs and many more!




					guitar-dreamer.blogspot.com


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks


----------

